# kohler 5e remote start switch



## whosurpopi (Jun 27, 2019)

I have a 2001 boat with the kohler 5e non digital that runs great. It recently stopped starting by the remote switch inside the boat, but starts great at the switch on the gen. The remote switch has power to it, And when I push the rocker to start, power is transferred to the lug to go to the gen. The power only shows 10 volts though. If i remove the wire from the switch lug and push the button, I get the full 12 volts, but as soon as I plug it in, it is back down to 10. I recently replaced the circuit board for the gen, but this started before that, and the new board did not help. Thank you.


----------



## whosurpopi (Jun 27, 2019)

I forgot to add, the green light on the switch is on, and the switch will shut down the gen, just not start it.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I would suspect a corroded connector on the 12V+ wire coming from (maybe not since the LED works) or more likely going back to the generator from the switch.


----------



## whosurpopi (Jun 27, 2019)

Got it working. I disconnected the connector at the rear of the gen and hit them with a battery brush. I put it back together and nothing. Next day (today) hit the button and it started right up.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Cool. It may be a good idea to put some dielectric grease on the contacts to help protect them from future corrosion.


----------

